# Fly Fishing



## Jordan wes (Mar 4, 2021)

I cant get enough of fly fishing.

I never thought I would be a convert but its just a outrageously addictive sport.

I am starting this thread for all of us and those of you who love, like or are interested in Fly Fishing.

Post up questions, Places to fly fish, Thoughts, Equipment pics, Fish pics and tales of adventure! 

(Here is my new rig I got off of FB marketplace for a ridiculous price. )


----------



## Blue_J (Mar 30, 2021)

Nice set up should be good for bass, bream, and rainbow trout. I'd be carefull with that set up in salt unless its a sealed reel.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

I use a 7wt for specks/reds in the grass flats near Navarre using mostly clousers that I tie myself. As often as possible, I also fish some rivers in Western North Carolina for rainbows and browns. You're right, it's pretty addictive and something new to learn for those of us who've thrown spinning tackle for decades.


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

I used to fly fish saltwater, but mostly fish freshwater now. 

I have fairly nice 3wt from Cabela's, a 5wt club from Walmart and a could of Tenkara rods from Tenkara USA.

I have been wanting to do some saltwater fishing again, but a river and some ponds are just so close.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello, my name is wyld3man and I have a fly fishing problem

I fly fish everywhere, inshore, offshore, creeks, ponds etc. I do take a spinning rod and a bottom rod out when I go fishing just so I have options. I find the casting alone is relaxing and the attention to detail in order to catch fish with a fly rod makes you a better fisherman. It's kind of like hunting deer with a rifle vs a bow. Nice thing about fly rods is they easily fit in the overhead compartment on an airplane. There really are not too many places I have not tossed a fly.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I actually live in Baton Rouge but am fortunate enough to have a condo in Pensacola Beach . I fly fish a lot both fresh and salt. Spring finds me fishing for bass and bream in Louisiana both in the Atchafalaya basin and even subdivision ponds. Late fall and early winter I am in the marshes catching specks and reds -- flyfishing vs. casting is about 50/50. As someone else mentioned I much prefer to fly fish but the wind can ruin that ! Last summer I caught my personal best speckled trout wading in the Sound just past Portofino and it was on a fly rod ! Chartreuse/white clouser ; 27 1/4 " long and 7.2 lbs. Was using a 7wt. fly rod . Also go at least once a year up to either the White River or The Little Red River up in Arkansas for rainbow and brown trout . According to my wife I have too many rods from a 3wt. to 9 wt. -- like I count her damn shoes !!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2018)

Just recently got into the sport of fly fishing and I have to agree its addicting. I have a family trip planned for Vail, CO and I set aside one day of fly fishing on private water in July. So I went and bought a cheap $40 beginner kit to get some practice before July. I've been fishing in a local pond and catching some blue gills and its a TON of fun catching these things on top water. I'm gonna get a 8wt or 9wt for saltwater. Glad to see there are others who are interested in this as well.


----------



## Flyfisher59 (Jan 14, 2019)

pcolapaddler said:


> I used to fly fish saltwater, but mostly fish freshwater now.
> 
> I have fairly nice 3wt from Cabela's, a 5wt club from Walmart and a could of Tenkara rods from Tenkara USA.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flyfisher59 (Jan 14, 2019)

I was the opposite. started fly fishing in CO years ago after growing up in Pensacola. Hard getting started catching fish smaller than the bait I used to use! But want to get back to it around the area. I would think specs and reds would be great fun. Have a decent salt rek, Need to restock on the rest. Will look for flyfisher on the water!


----------



## MprDoc66 (Jan 5, 2022)

pcolapaddler said:


> I used to fly fish saltwater, but mostly fish freshwater now.
> 
> I have fairly nice 3wt from Cabela's, a 5wt club from Walmart and a could of Tenkara rods from Tenkara USA.
> 
> ...


Where do you freshwater fly fish in Pensacola? I've been trying to find info but not a lot of luck.


----------



## Flyfisher59 (Jan 14, 2019)

MprDoc66 said:


> Where do you freshwater fly fish in Pensacola? I've been trying to find info but not a lot of luck.


😳 freshwater?!?! NYET! 😎


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I just got one of those Finn Fly Fishing balancing kits -- works great , especially for longer fly rods . It is not for spinning or casting rods !


----------

